# On popular demand - The fundraiser to help translate Symbaroum to English



## skurksafari (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi!
I'm the graphic designer for the Swedish fantasy RPG _Symbaroum_, which was released in Scandinavia almost a year ago, with great response, even internationally. Now, on popular demand, we have launched a fundraiser campaign with the aim of translating _Symbaroum _into English and release it internationally. Check it out! The game is set in and near the age-old and dark forest of Davokar where barbaric tribes, descendants of the fallen empire of Symbaroum, live in relative peace with the forest's elven guardians. They live in the edge of the woods and their culture and society are built around taboos and rules set by the elves, such as _"don't cross this river"_, _"don't hunt this beast"_, _"don't dig here"_. Failure to comply with these rules are met with swift and deadly retribution, for a great evil stirs under a thin layer of dirt and roots. The barbarian tribes have lived like this for generations, forming a sort of bond with the forest and it's beings based on equal parts fear and respect. Enter the Ambrians. From beyond the mountains in the south, a queen and her people flee their war-ravaged lands, seeking to rebuild and reconquer what according to legend once was theirs. They rise towers and castles, mills and farms, outposts, cities, cathedrals. And they begin to delve deeper and deeper into the forest, seeking it's riches and treasures. And soon darkness spreads, treasure hunters return with plagued souls, aspiring wizards go mad, and things that should not be are seen in the night. 


  

The system is D20 based, has it roots in BRP, and adds a bunch of new twists to both systems. The players roll all the dice, so that the GM can focus entirely on the storytelling, and character creation is non-linear and based around _Abilities _that let's players tweak the game's basic mechanics to give their character's a unique edge in combat and problem solving. The ruleset is quick and dramatic without the burden of details, and the way magic and spiritual corruption works makes mystic powers and artifacts a double edged sword. No daily spells, no magic points - but use magical spells or items too greedily and you will eventually become consumed by the Corruption. All this in a world teeming with intrigue and power struggles, where the PC's eventually have to pick sides, as the forest of Davokar inevitably awakens. 

Check out the fundraiser campaign here, and let me know if you have any questions!
And do watch our fundraiser trailer to get a feel of what we hope to achieve with the fundraiser and the game:

[video=youtube;D1dHE7jlsMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1dHE7jlsMI[/video]

Thank you!

_(I first posted this in the general rpg section, but I think the post belongs more here, hence the double post)_


----------

